# EEA family permit



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

*Background:*

Hi, I'm applying for EEA family permit in early February 2014. I have series of questions, because my case is a bit complicated. I currently live in Poland and I'm married to Polish. My nationality is Pakistani. Our relationship began in September 2012 and we are married since December 2012. My wife is currently in UK and employed since last 3 months.

*Question:*

I plan to show my wife as sponsor for my trip to UK because I work as a freelancer (self-employed) and I don't have a company. I actually help students in Universities, with their research projects which means coaching and sometimes I write research articles but all these are sold to individuals except for one client who has a registered company. Now what should I choose as my work status in application. Because I don't have proof of my earnings, I have bank statement in which random people deposit money but I don't have receipts. Neither have I paid taxes on my earnings, because I'm not sure if I'm a business. I started this work to support my studies in UK not as proper business, but I continued it since then. All my payments are received in a UK bank account. My earnings are less than 700 pounds on average.

What should I choose in application form? Do I need to prove my earnings?

I would appreciate your reply. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need any financial information, either yours or your partner's, for EEA family permit. So don't complete any financial section and just enclose the minimum, your passport, photos, your sponsor's certified passport copy, marriage certificate translated into English, and a letter from your partner requesting family permit to enable you to join her in UK. That's all. The simpler your application, the more likely you will get your permit. You may like to attach some evidence of a genuine relationship, such as photos, travel tickets, Skype log etc.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for reply, Joppa 

I just wonder if there is no financial requirement for EEA-FP then why does the form contains questions asking for my income after tax and occupation 

Further to prove that my wife can excercise EU Treaty rights I need to show her payslips and employment letter, so do you advice me to not include that as well?

I have number of other questions, please answer.

*1. Have you been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years?
*

_I was once refused student visa in 2009 but then it was granted on appeal. So do I need to mention this as visa refused?_


*2. I'm considering attaching a supporting letter from my in-law.. that she wants to meet me. I think this can assist my case to proof my relationship is genuine. Is it ok?* Whom should I be addressing this letter to? UKBA or British High commission or British Embassy in Warsaw?


*3. The Skype chats or emails... do they have to be from the very beginning of our relationship or the focus should be on period since we are living separately? The photos are they to be printed on A4 paper or they should be printed by guys in photo studio and then glued on A4?* 

*4. Is it the right approach to split the documentation in two main sections i.e. Sponser (wife) section and Applicant (husband) section?*

*5. The employment letter that my wife is supposed to include, will not be including her salary, as her manager said they won't disclose that. Is it important to have salary mentioned in this letter? Because payslips already provide proof of that.*

*6. I managed to grab one sample for Sponsor letter to support my application but I'm not yet sure how large it can be and what are the important bits that should be mentioned by my wife. If you have any sample can you email me? I can IM you my email if you are willing.*

If some other questions pop in my mind I will post them. Some questions are very personal and I'm not sure what to discuss here and what Not.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You don't need any financial information, either yours or your partner's, for EEA family permit. So don't complete any financial section and just enclose the minimum, your passport, photos, your sponsor's certified passport copy, marriage certificate translated into English, and a letter from your partner requesting family permit to enable you to join her in UK. That's all. The simpler your application, the more likely you will get your permit. You may like to attach some evidence of a genuine relationship, such as photos, travel tickets, Skype log etc.


I'm trying to gather evidence through skype, emails etc. But I'm confused as to what is the most acceptable format for UKBA. For skype chat I have copy pasted the history on to MS Word but then I see people discussing about taking screen shots only. *What is the right approach?*

For emails, first I tried screen shots but they are hard to read and they can't cover the whole message. I use compact view in Google mail and therefore I want to show series of messages on one date and screen shot cant cover all of it. I have used the 'print' option within Gmail *Is it OK to do that?*

If Anyone can help me please. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

azoo_humble said:


> Thanks for reply, Joppa
> 
> I just wonder if there is no financial requirement for EEA-FP then why does the form contains questions asking for my income after tax and occupation?


Because for some applicants, financial details are required (not you), as you are going to UK together.



> Further to prove that my wife can excercise EU Treaty rights I need to show her payslips and employment letter, so do you advice me to not include that as well?


No need.



> I have number of other questions, please answer.


I know English isn't your first language, but that's a very rude way of asking. Say something like, 'I'd be glad for an answer.'



> 1. Have you been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years?
> 
> I was once refused student visa in 2009 but then it was granted on appeal. So do I need to mention this as visa refused?


Declare it as refusal, and outcome of appeal.



> 2. I'm considering attaching a supporting letter from my in-law.. that she wants to meet me. I think this can assist my case to proof my relationship is genuine. Is it ok? Whom should I be addressing this letter to? UKBA or British High commission or British Embassy in Warsaw?


Waste of effort. They won't take any notice.



> 3. The Skype chats or emails... do they have to be from the very beginning of our relationship or the focus should be on period since we are living separately? The photos are they to be printed on A4 paper or they should be printed by guys in photo studio and then glued on A4?


Keep it to a minimum.



> 4. Is it the right approach to split the documentation in two main sections i.e. Sponser (wife) section and Applicant (husband) section?


Just keep them in logical order.



> 5. The employment letter that my wife is supposed to include, will not be including her salary, as her manager said they won't disclose that. Is it important to have salary mentioned in this letter? Because payslips already provide proof of that.


I said you don't need any financial or job details.



> 6. I managed to grab one sample for Sponsor letter to support my application but I'm not yet sure how large it can be and what are the important bits that should be mentioned by my wife. If you have any sample can you email me? I can IM you my email if you are willing.


For EEA family permit, it's very short and sweet. Just state you are going to UK, and would like EEA family permit to be issued for your non-EEA family member. That's all.

You are overthinking far, far too much. Just put the minimum details required. It's getting residence card in UK that requires a lot more details, including job and finance details.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

First I would like to apologise If I sounded rude. I'm asking for others help here, so I definitely can't be rude and neither did I intended that in earlier message. Sorry for my language skills.




Joppa said:


> Because for some applicants, financial details are required (not you), as you are going to UK together.


Joppa I must remind you that we are not going together to UK. I'm currently in Warsaw whereas my wife is in UK (EEA national) and been there for more than 3 months. I understand that in order to be qualified person for exercising treating rights she has to be employed, student or financially self-sufficient. She is employed. So please re-consider your reply to any question impacted by this information, thank you and sorry for any confusion on my behalf.

I know I'm thinking indepth but that is because I'm researcher and critical analysis is something in my blood 



Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, your vital details are all over the place so easy to miss. If you had a chance again, you should rephrase your post but it's too late now.
Yes, you need evidence of her exercising treaty rights in UK - just one pay slip or signed contract will suffice.
You are still rude and I don't get much joy in helping you.


----------



## azoo_humble (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Ok, your vital details are all over the place so easy to miss. If you had a chance again, you should rephrase your post but it's too late now.
> Yes, you need evidence of her exercising treaty rights in UK - just one pay slip or signed contract will suffice.
> You are still rude and I don't get much joy in helping you.


Thanks for reply.

Oh... what is it this time that made you think, I'm rude?

If you don't mind, can you be kind enough to reply my post about way of printing skype chats and emails. And please if you know I don't intend to be rude so don't bring your attention to the language aspect of my post. I would appreciate if you just understand what I'm trying to say.

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm closing this thread because I don't like the tone of your request.


----------

